# External Firewire won't mount / Owners Enabled set to NO



## beenTher (Mar 2, 2010)

HI, After a power outage with some bad surges my G5 drive wouldn't start-up. A tech company removed my HD and gave to me in an external case. It mounted once as an external to my Mac Powerbook. Next day after start-up, it didn't mount.

Disk Utility sees it (grayed out). Ran First Aid and all passed, still ran Repair anyway and all is fine. But won't mount - says to run First Aid again. Under info in the DIsk Utility it says 'Owners Enabled: No' Could this be the problem? Can it be fixed?

Ran TechTool and passed Hardware tests and Surface.

I've tried on different Macs, different plugs/outlets, etc.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Owners should always be disabled on external drives. It'd be really messy if they were on. As for getting it to come up, I'm not sure. You could try the terminal. Here is a link that has some helpful tips.


----------

